# Lens support/collar tripod question



## Dantana (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi all. Looking for a little advice and knowledge here.

I recently picked up a couple new toys, partially for an upcoming trip to Yosemite and partially because I am planning on upgrading to full frame in the near future, hopefully before the trip in November.

I bought a 200mm f/2.8L II to give me something on the telephoto end since both of my zooms are EF-S lenses that won't work when I upgrade my camera, and I wanted to get a taste of L glass at a decent price. I also picked up a 2x Extender III, both items at very fair prices on EBay.

When I have just the 200 on my camera (currently an older XSi, but hopefully soon a 6D) it seems borderline whether I would need to use a tripod collar. When I have both the lens and the extender attached, the balance is completely different.

For those with experience with this lens and especially with the lens and an extender, do you use a tripod collar? Is it placed on the lens or the extender (that may be a stupid question)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 20, 2013)

If a lens takes a collar, the collar will almost always provide better balance on a tripod, and it helps even more with an extender (the collar goes on the lens, not the extender). They help even more if your tripod head isn't rock solid. The Canon collar is quite expensive - I'd consider the Vello version of the Tripod Collar A from B&H ($50, 1/3 the price of the Canon ring).


----------



## Dantana (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks Neuro. I'll take a look at the Vello. I've been pretty happy with their accessories in the past.


----------



## niteclicks (Aug 20, 2013)

+1 on the vello. perfect fit on mine and mine is on the camera over 50 % of the time. Love the 200, good buy.


----------



## Dantana (Aug 22, 2013)

So, I'm going to pick up the Vello collar. If I want to mount this on an arca type head, is there a specific plate I should be looking at? Would it be this one from Kirk, and would it fit on a Vello collar?

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/585915-REG/Kirk_LP_5_LP_5_Replacement_Arca_Type_Quick.html

Thinking of picking up this 3LeggedThing from Adorama, since since what I have right now seems to be heavier and not as arca compatible as was described. 

http://www.adorama.com/3LTX11AKITBK.html


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 22, 2013)

Yes, that plate would work, or a Wimberley P-20.


----------



## viggen61 (Aug 22, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> If a lens takes a collar, the collar will almost always provide better balance on a tripod, and it helps even more with an extender (the collar goes on the lens, not the extender). They help even more if your tripod head isn't rock solid. The Canon collar is quite expensive - I'd consider the Vello version of the Tripod Collar A from B&H ($50, 1/3 the price of the Canon ring).



+1. The collar also provides a decent grip when you are handholding the camera/lens, or carrying it.


----------



## Dantana (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for the knowledge.


----------



## Jim O (Aug 23, 2013)

Dantana said:


> Thanks to everyone for the knowledge.



I've always preferred Wimberley to Kirk. Wimberley is a small, family owned business. They're very friendly and accessible, and have excellent quality control. They're right in Charlottesville, VA, and you can visit their facility by appointment if you're in the area.


----------

